# Boston, Massachusetts by D.Iv



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Boston, Massachusetts by D.Iv
some pictures taken by me from the amazing Boston


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Old South Chirch


















John Hancock Tower










Trinity Chirch


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Boston Public Library


















inside


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Boylston street, 

Boylston Street is the name of a major east-west thoroughfare in the city of Boston, Massachusetts. The Boston street was known as Frog Lane in the early 18th century and was later known as Common Street.
From west to east, Boston's Boylston Street begins at the intersection of Park Drive and Brookline Avenue as a two-way, six-lane road in Boston's Fenway neighborhood where it runs through a swath of parking lots and other underutilized space before forming the northern boundary of the Back Bay Fens at the Storrow Drive/Commonwealth Avenue right-of-way. Traffic traveling west on Boylston here cannot continue on Boylston Street, and must use Ipswich Street to continue west. Then, Boylston Street enters the Back Bay neighborhood where it becomes a major commercial artery carrying three lanes of one way traffic eastbound after Dalton Street. As it travels through the Back Bay, it forms the northern boundary of busy Copley Square and provides the southern limits to the Boston Public Garden before becoming a two-way street running along Boston Common's southern edge from Charles Street to Tremont Street. After Tremont Street, Boylston returns to carrying one way traffic east before ending at Washington Street in the downtown area where it changes to Essex Street.

The MIT Rogers Building was at 497 Boylston Street when MIT had its original campus in Boston, before it moved to Cambridge in 1916. A plaque on the building serves as a commemoration.

On April 15, 2013, Boylston Street was the scene of two explosive detonations that occurred during the running of the 117th Boston marathon, which killed 3 people and wounded at least 264.
https://www.google.com/maps/place/B...2!3m1!1s0x89e37a0fcee87b83:0xef7cad061437154e




















The Lenox hotel on Boylston street























































Prudential center on Boylston street


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Boylston street










View from Pridential tower

this is John Hancock tower
The John Hancock Tower, officially named Hancock Place and colloquially known as The Hancock, is a 60-story, 240 m skyscraper. The tower was completed in 1976.









Financial district in the back


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

del


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Beacon hill and Back bay
with the typical Boston row hauses




































Boston South End


















Christian scientist center


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Zoom to Financial District


















Mass Turn pike 









Pool on the roof









111 Huntington - 36 floors 









Fenway Park


















The Back Bay Fens


















Museum of Fine Arts









Boston University complex


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Charles river









East fens area









МIT


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Back bay roofs


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

The Apple store roof


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Back bay, Beacon hill and Charles river









and Back bay again









and Hancock tower again









some other roofs


















South end roof









These are all of my panoramic photos from Prudential tower. The next pictures will be from the street level.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Awesome pictures. Thanks


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

very nice


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

That Back Bay area looks very appealing. Nice housing stock. Great photos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Boston :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great thread, nice pictures. I always wanted to visit this beautful place myself.



D.Iv said:


> the typical Boston raw hauses.


Those row houses don't look that raw...


----------



## JS97 (May 4, 2014)

I was very glad to see a thread about Boston! The photos were very nice and the ones from above the city were the best. It gave a nice perspective. Back bay looks like a nice neighboorhood is it really expensive?


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Prudential tower
Completed in 1964, the building is 749 feet (228 m) tall, with 52 floors. It contains 1,200,000 sq ft (110,000 m2) of commercial and retail space. Including its radio mast, the tower stands as the tallest building in Boston and is tied with others as the 77th-tallest in the United States, rising to 907 feet (276 m) in height. A 50th-floor observation deck, called the Skywalk Observatory, is currently the highest observation deck in New England open to the public










back yard of Prudential center









South entrance of Prudential center









Prudential tower and 111 Huntington


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Christian Science "Mother" Church
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_First_Church_of_Christ,_Scientist


















Christian Science Center


















Church Park Apartment, Boston


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

upload 24/November/2014



























State house


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Downtown Boston seen from the State house



























in Beacon hill


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Beacon hill and Beacon street


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

I really like the look of Boston. As you said on a previous page it's a real meeting place of Europe and America with a great mix of architecture. The terraced housing is of great quality and really echoes London in some photos, and Boston's high rises look nice too. Great photos.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Amazing pics.


----------



## Adi-Cnai (Oct 22, 2014)

Whoa great pics of a gorgeous city 
Beacon Hill is a stunner.


----------



## raider12 (Jun 10, 2011)

alexander2000 said:


> I love Boston for its large amount of heritage buildings and the contemporary moderns are nicely designed that they mix well with the rest


Boston has painstakingly built new buildings that blend in perfectly or in many cases look just like older ones


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

update 1-Dec
Beacon street,


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Park Street Church
built 1810


















the beginning of Downtown Crossing


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Fine updates! kay:


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

cool shots at ground level....lots of red bricked buildings - I love those.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Beautiful!


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

update 9/Dec/14
Boston Public Garden Sept.2014













































the a naughty squirrel


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

Boston has a distinct character as compared to the rest of the American cities.


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

upload 13/Dec/14































































State house


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Classy! kay:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

cool shots and I like the city's physical character.


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Picture update 23-Dec_2014
Снимки от Charles river park и острещната страна - Cambrige




































MIT


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Jonh Hahcock tower from Charles River park


















Cambridge









on mine side


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

UPDATE 25-DEC-2014
Downtown Boston

Downtown Crossing




































Old South Meeting House


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Burnham Building - 
_Historic department store, opened in 1890. The current building was built in 1912 and closed in 2006 after Filene's was taken over by Macy's, as there was already a Macy's in the old Jordan Marsh across the street. Filene's Basement, which had operated for many years in the building under completely separate ownership, closed in 2007 when the building began conversion to offices. The conversion stalled after the 2008 economic collapse, while Filene's Basement went bankrupt, and the building currently is being developed in to offices with stores on ground level. _


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

First National Bank Building

Completed 1971
Roof 591 ft (180 m)
Floor count 37









50 Post Office Square









Post Office Square Park













































Exchange Place
Completed 1984
Roof 510 ft (160 m)
Floor count 40



















One Post Office Square
Completed 1981
Roof 525 ft (160 m)
Floor count 40










из Downtown


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Beautiful! Can't wait to visit....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I must visit Boston.


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes, you guys must visit Boston. This is one of the most beautiful cities in the USA. And also the closest big American city to Europe (just 7 hours flight).


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

picture upload 28/Dec/2014

Old South Meeting House


















One Beacon Street
Height (struct.) 507 ft
Floors (OG) 37
Construction end 1971 









Old City Hall (Boston, Massachusetts)
Former Boston City Hall.
Built: 1862-1865


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

из Downtown
































































One Boston Place
Completed 1970
Height 601 ft (183 m)
Floor count 41


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Picture update Jan 4-th 2015
Downtown Boston














































Macy's


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Downtown Crossing again


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

First national Bank Building


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice updates!


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

pretty nice mix of architecture and this sets Boston out of the other American cities.


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Picture update 06-Jan-2015
Boston Downtown




































zoom


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Last Monday one day trip to Downtown Boston


A map of my walk through the city



















South Station



























































































Разни арт инсталации над улиците


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Some pics from New England Aquarium 































































------------


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Superb pics^


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

Boston has that certain unique character which sets apart from the rest of American cities.


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Quincy market





























































































Boston City hall


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Washington street





































Millennium tower


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Boston is definitely on my list....


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> Boston is definitely on my list....


You must see this city!!!


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

More pics from my one-day trip


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Boston Opera House


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Boston Tea Party































































Boston Tea Party Again


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

the buildings are elegant and the city as a whole is quite neat.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The building on the first set of pics ( first two images) above is lovely. What is it? It has oriel style windows.


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> The building on the first set of pics ( first two images) above is lovely. What is it? It has oriel style windows.


Are you talking about this building?









This is The Berkeley Building, a distinctive example of the Beaux-Arts style, was designed in 1905 by the firm of Codman and Despradelle. This early Back Bay commercial building features a terra cotta exterior on a steel frame. In 1988 the building was restored to its original appearance by architects Notter Finegold + Alexander.


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

A few photos taken from a plane arriving in Boston last week


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Some new photos of Boston I took on 21-th of February 2016
This is the hotel I have stayed - Hilton on the airport









The hotel is connected to the terminals









This is the view from my room



























There is a small waterfront park very close to the hotel with a gorgeous view over the city skyline, but the photos are honorably because of the sun light.



























Right after that we went to the downtown via the subway.

I have been in Boston so many times but every time I am so impressed by the beautiful mix of architecture here. 









This is one of my fav new buildings in the city - Millennium tower (60 floors, 209м) - 

















--------------------


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Massachusetts State House 









Millennium tower seen from Boston Commons


















The historical area of Beacon Hill


----------

